# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  الليلة احساسي غريب .. صور متحركة

## دموع الغصون

مجموعة صور متحركة من كليب الليلة احساسي غريب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*نايس دموع ..

احساسك ذووق*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الزوء زوئك صديقة 
أكيد مع كاظم بتتجسد كل الأحاسيس

----------


## محمد العزام

حلوين ....


مشكورة دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

مرورك الأحلى

----------


## مادلين

كتير حلوين بس بكرة كاظم

----------


## دموع الغصون

يحلي ايامك كل شي من كاظم حلو

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

فعلا رائعة مشكورة جدا

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

فى تقدم دائما جدا :Icon5:  :Eh S(3):

----------

